# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Hỏi về cài đặt từ điển mtdEVA10 cho dtd hỗ trợ JAVA

## showhand79

các bác ơi. tôi mới mua con samsung s5233w có hỗ trợ java. tôi đã cài từ điển lạc việt - mtdeva10 theo đúng hướng dẫn ,nhưng nó luôn hiện lên thông báo " lỗi java , sai định dạng ". máy có bộ nhớ trong 50mb/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img].trong khi đó tôi vẫn cài được một số phần mềm có hỗ trợ java khác( có dung lượng gần 5mb ).có bác nào biết xin chỉ giáo giúp, xin cám ơn.

----------


## annkhsouth

máy báo sai định dạng tức là bạn đã không dùng đúng phần mềm cho máy, mỗi đời máy thì sẽ có những phần mềm hỗ trợ khác nhau. bạn nên kiếm 1 phần mềm khác thì hơn. chúc may mắn nhé

----------

